# Pronunciation: "o" as a conjunction



## LoveVanPersie

How to pronounce _o_ as a conjuction, meaning "or" in English?
DCVB says "ɔ̞ (en tots els dialectes, quan es pronuncia amb força); o (quan es pronuncia relaxada; en aquest cas, en el català oriental arriba a pronunciar-se u)."

Does "ɔ̞" mean [ɒ] or a vowel between [ɒ] and [ɔ]? Can those who realize /ɔ/ close to [ɔ] really pronounce this?​
What does _arriba a_ mean here? "reach to" doesn't seem to make sense...​
And DNV only gives /o/, Wiktionary only gives /ɔ/...


----------



## Dymn

I pronounce it /o/ and /u/ only in the phrase _més o menys._

The description in the DCVB looks quite weird to me.


----------



## LoveVanPersie

Gràciessss!
DCVB and Wiktionary diverge in the pronunciation of _menys_ again... Is Wiktionary's /ɛ/ correct again?


----------



## tenienteramires

In Western Catalan it's normally pronounced [o], but colloquially it can be pronounced /u/ in some contexts: in my dialect we only pronounce it /u/ between numbers (dos /u/ tres) and in "un o altre" (un /u/ altre). New generations tend to pronounce it allways [o].


----------



## LoveVanPersie

Dymn said:


> I pronounce it /o/ and /u/ only in the phrase _més o menys._
> 
> The description in the DCVB looks quite weird to me.


Would you use /ˈɛ/ for _menys_?


----------



## Doraemon-

Balearic: /'məɲs/ 
Central: /'mɛɲs/  
Valencian: /'meɲs/

menys - Wiktionary


----------



## tenienteramires

LoveVanPersie said:


> Gràciessss!
> DCVB and Wiktionary diverge in the pronunciation of _menys_ again... Is Wiktionary's /ɛ/ correct again?



In my city the traditional pronunciation was [ˈmens], and it was even written "mens", but almost everyone substituted it for the Spanish word "menos". Nowadays there's a lot of people that say "menys", but pronounced [ˈmeɲt͡ʃ].


----------



## Dymn

LoveVanPersie said:


> Would you use /ˈɛ/ for _menys_?


Yes.


----------



## Penyafort

Doraemon- said:


> Balearic: /'məɲs/
> Central: /'mɛɲs/
> Valencian: /'meɲs/
> 
> menys - Wiktionary



I don't know how much _menys _is used in the Balearic Islands these days. But almost all Majorcans and Minorcans I know say _manco_.


----------



## LoveVanPersie

Appreciate everybody's help here!


----------



## Xiscomx

Penyafort said:


> I don't know how much _menys _is used in the Balearic Islands these days. But almost all Majorcans and Minorcans I know say _manco_.


A Mallorca, avui, i no us espanteu:

Ús de menys = +/- 5%
Ús de manco = +/- 10%
Ús de menos = +/- 90%
És una llàstima, però ja és una guerra perduda contra el castellanisme.


----------



## tenienteramires

Xiscomx said:


> A Mallorca, avui, i no us espanteu:
> 
> Ús de menys = +/- 5%
> Ús de manco = +/- 10%
> Ús de menos = +/- 90%
> És una llàstima, però ja és una guerra perduda contra el castellanisme.



No ho veig cap lluita perduda: a Catalunya abans de la normativa tot el món deia "menos" i avui diuen "menys". De fet, passar de "menos" a "menys" no és tan difícil.


----------



## Circunflejo

Xiscomx said:


> Ús de menys = +/- 5%
> Ús de manco = +/- 10%
> Ús de menos = +/- 90%


+/-105%


----------



## Xiscomx

Circunflejo said:


> +/-105%


 Circunflejo..., Circunflejo...
Mira:
+/- 5% = 3%
+/- 10% = 11%
+/- 90% = 86%
 A partir de ahí, sigue tú, por favor.


----------



## Penyafort

Xiscomx said:


> A Mallorca, avui, i no us espanteu:
> 
> Ús de menys = +/- 5%
> Ús de manco = +/- 10%
> Ús de menos = +/- 90%
> És una llàstima, però ja és una guerra perduda contra el castellanisme.



Mala notícia, certament. Però com bé diu tenienteramires, hi ha casos en què això es pot revertir, i l'ús de menys avui dia a Catalunya comparat amb fa uns quants anys n'és prova. No abaixem veles encara!


----------



## Bevj

Hola a tots
Aquest fil es va obrir per a preguntar sobre la pronunciacio de la 'o'.
LoveVanPersie ja té resposta i el fil s'ha desviat completament. Per tant queda tancat.
Gràcies a tots.


----------

